# Vodafone message centre number



## stobear (8 Aug 2005)

Father Bear managed to partially remove the number used as the message centre number on his mobile and cant send texts. Anyone know what this is or where it can be located, I assume its generic?

Thanks


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Aug 2005)

stobear said:
			
		

> Father Bear managed to partially remove the number used as the message centre number on his mobile and cant send texts. Anyone know what this is or where it can be located, I assume its generic?
> 
> Thanks


 
I'm on a pay monthly and it's +353 87 699 989

(I know, only six digits, but that's what's on my phone)

Otherwise, just call customer care.


----------



## stobear (8 Aug 2005)

Update: it worked a treat , have to teach him how to respond and write texts messages now!!!


----------

